# Drill Pressing Problems



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

My Father-in-Law just gave me a 30 year old 15.5 Inch Craftsman Drill Press, Model No. 113.24520. I was having a problem with what I believe to be gear lash but I am not sure. The quill moves easily about an inch and a half but then becomes very, tight and it takes a lot of force to move it. I took the quill out, cleaned it and replaced it but still the same problem. However, now I have another major problem, the spring came off of the pin and the complete hub came out. Is there any chance I can catch the pin with the spring again? Even if I do, I can not seem to solve the problem of the quill moving freely over only half of its travel. I have tried to adjust the eccentric bushing but it seems that it needs more adjustment than it can give. Also, once I tighten the set screw on the bushing it locks the quill up so it is difficult too move.

Any thoughts, suggestions, comments, get a new drill press, etc. 

Thanks for any help anyone can give me.

Jim M.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not familiar with but I found a site that claims to have a manual for it. Craftsman sears 15" 1/2 Heavy Duty Drill Press 113.24520 Manual 0193 Support, Problems, Solutions & Manuals


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Jim,

each drill press usually has a gear and a matching gear rod for height adjustment - usually the gear connected to a lever in some way.

Your issue sounds to me, as if one of the teeth - either of the gear itself, or the gear rod were jamming. There could either be debris in the room between the teeth, or one of the teeth distorted. If it's just debris, cleaning usually helps - for a distorted tooth a replacement of the gear/gear rod might be necessary.

If it's just to replace such easy things, which might even be able to get as original manufacturers replacement, I find it's worth it. The quality of those old tools - especially those who survived the decades - is quite often impressive. I do own a "small", old bandsaw myself now - about one ton of cast iron, around 100yrs old.... - amazing to work with....

Kind Regards,
Martin​


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there any chance the depth stop is set to that limit? At least once someone working in my shop was nearly ready to haul his DP to the curb since the quill suddenly had a short travel. Then he realized that he'd previously been boring holes with a depth stop set. Not saying who that was...just saying. 

Good luck.

earl


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

*Manual May Help*

I posted the manual for this drill press at:

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/40975-craftsman-manual-315-17430-a.html

Not sure this will actually link but you can cut and paste (not sure how to make a link work here)

Had a similar problem. Look at the manual and note the housing the quill feeds through has opposing set screws so you counteract the closing set screws with another to make the size of the hole exactly what is needed. These casting have a history of warping over time, Sears actually replaced mine within the warranty many years ago for warp problems, and you may have to set it a little loose at the top to get full travel. Not elegant but it works.

Amen on the depth stop comment, even though it is highly visible on these DP's, have done this myself!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Fun to sleuth out the problem; you learn stuff.
But will you be able to resurrect? I think it's a pile.
Definitely get a working press, new or used.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

senebraskaee said:


> I posted the manual for this drill press at:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/40975-craftsman-manual-315-17430-a.html
> 
> ...


Link works... however to a router manual , not a drill press!


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

*Thanks All*

Stay tuned to the adventures of Seldonman as he attempts to resurrect this old Craftsman drill. I appreciate all the comments and, if possible, will let you know the outcome. At this time I have high, high hopes like the old song but we will see. My biggest hurdle will be getting the spring over the pin. At least I am cleaning everything up and making it shinny and pretty!


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

*Problem Solved*

I have solved the problem of the sticking drill press. The problem was between the eccentric bushing and the gear tooth on the drill hub assembly or wheel. It just dawned on me that when I tightened the set screw the whole hub/wheel locked up. That was not the end of the saga however because the spring that held the hub in came off of its roll pin. That was actually a blessing as I could now get to the bushing. I tried to pull it off but it was stuck fast so for fun I thought I would give it a shot of WD-40. Well, within ten seconds that hub was spinning inside that bushing like a top! Now all I had to do was get the spring end back over the roll pin. Do not ask me how I did that; all I know is that I was praying that it would slip on and somehow it did! The drill works like new now.

Thanks everyone for you support and advice, this is a great website.

Jim


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim, it's astounding how many of our tool issues are a direct result of lack of, or inadequate maintenance. 
I just recently resuscitated an old SKIL belt sander that I thought had given up the ghost.
I was going to give it to my son-in-law but thought I'd better clean it up first...
New power cord to replace the old one that'd been run through the return roller one to many times, and a complete strip down, cleaning, and lubrication; works like a brand new m/c now!


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, I just replaced the chord on my 35 year old worm drive skill saw. It is great to have the internet to look up old parts and replace them!


----------



## racingjoe66 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello. I am new to the forum and having the same issue Seldonman was having with his drill press and I am looking for help. 

My quill is going down but really tough and the front of the quill (opposite side of the teeth side) is showing 2 marks on it from rubbing on something that must be hanging it up. I have sprayed it down with some seafoam deep creep and it has helped to make it better but the last 3-4" is tough. I have the handle with shaft and spring off so I could see inside. How do I take the quill out to clean it?

thanks


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

racingjoe66 said:


> Hello. I am new to the forum and having the same issue Seldonman was having with his drill press and I am looking for help.
> 
> My quill is going down but really tough and the front of the quill (opposite side of the teeth side) is showing 2 marks on it from rubbing on something that must be hanging it up. I have sprayed it down with some seafoam deep creep and it has helped to make it better but the last 3-4" is tough. I have the handle with shaft and spring off so I could see inside. How do I take the quill out to clean it?
> 
> thanks


video on drill press disassembly


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Bill. That's my drill press so it was really handy for me.


----------



## racingjoe66 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the video!! All I needed to do for it to come out was just move the head off to the side and pull it down. Looked up inside and could see what the problem was and so cleaned up some surface rust on the quil. Put some wheel bearing grease on it and put it back up in the head. The middle screw I thought might be too tight so I tightened it just a hair and that made it worse so I loosened it and bang slide up and down like nothing. so fiddled with the bottom screw a bit and gave it some tension for up and down and now we are back in business!!!!!!

The quill was catching on the 2 surfaces on each side of the head that are where the quil head lock bolt goes through. So just needed a little adjustment there was all. 1st time working on a drill press and it was super easy once getting the quill out.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Seldonman said:


> My Father-in-Law just gave me a 30 year old 15.5 Inch Craftsman Drill Press, Model No. 113.24520. I was having a problem with what I believe to be gear lash but I am not sure. The quill moves easily about an inch and a half but then becomes very, tight and it takes a lot of force to move it. I took the quill out, cleaned it and replaced it but still the same problem. However, now I have another major problem, the spring came off of the pin and the complete hub came out. Is there any chance I can catch the pin with the spring again? Even if I do, I can not seem to solve the problem of the quill moving freely over only half of its travel. I have tried to adjust the eccentric bushing but it seems that it needs more adjustment than it can give. Also, once I tighten the set screw on the bushing it locks the quill up so it is difficult too move.
> 
> Any thoughts, suggestions, comments, get a new drill press, etc.
> 
> ...


Go to OWWM.org *(o*ld *w*ood *w*orking *m*achines) On that site you will see index page, and you can access Old Metalworking machines.
You can join quickly and post pics. They love pics. It's a forum to ask questions about machines, especially grandpa's old machines.
A great group of guys keeping that 'old iron' running.
Edit. They do not allow discussions on foreign china machines......


----------

